# Destiny



## Axeler137 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm about to play this. Rented it from redbox. Anyone else played it yet? Looks real awesome.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 16, 2014)

I've played in bursts, not very far as I don't have enough time to spend on it really. Or well, choose to spend that time on other things.  Really fun so far, controls are easy and the shooting feels nice.


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 16, 2014)

Tom said:


> I've played in bursts, not very far as I don't have enough time to spend on it really. Or well, choose to spend that time on other things.  Really fun so far, controls are easy and the shooting feels nice.



This is my legit first shooter game that I've ever played. Had a rough start but it seems really fun though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 16, 2014)

Haha what's funny is that my classmates and I keep making fun of my other classmate for buying destiny and we keep telling him it sucks xD. Tbh I think it looks good but it looks like Halo and borderlands had a baby and made this


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 16, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Haha what's funny is that my classmates and I keep making fun of my other classmate for buying destiny and we keep telling him it sucks xD. Tbh I think it looks good but it looks like Halo and borderlands had a baby and made this



Essentially. I don't get what exactly is wrong with that if you enjoy those games, I've enjoyed Destiny so far despite it being "mediocre".


----------



## Cyan507 (Sep 17, 2014)

pretty sure I started a thread on this already but anyway :L yeah it's awesome. only a level 22 titan atm. I really want to go on the raid though

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Haha what's funny is that my classmates and I keep making fun of my other classmate for buying destiny and we keep telling him it sucks xD. Tbh I think it looks good but it looks like Halo and borderlands had a baby and made this



that sounds hilarious, making fun of a game that made 325 Million in it's first five days.


----------



## Beachland (Sep 17, 2014)

I've heard that it's "just okay" but I'm still going to try it out for myself and I'm excited to play it. I usually tend to like games that aren't really critically acclaimed while not being crazy about the ones that get really great reviews (*cough* bioshock *cough*).


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 18, 2014)

Just be wary of a couple of things if this is your first time getting into this type of genre. This game is a slowburn and not indicative of most fps shooters. While the core mechanics are pretty great (_coming from the makers of the original halo_) this game probably is something closer to an mmo. You'll probably be dying alot in certain instances if you aren't playing with other players.


----------



## mannieblaze23 (Sep 18, 2014)

TBH I haven't got in depth with any type of shooter/FPS since The Conduit for the Wii.  Never been a fan of CoD or Battlefield since if I was to get into it now I would feel outclassed.. But I like Destiny.  Now if I can just get time off from work to play it more...


----------



## Quilava (Sep 19, 2014)

I think if you're new to shooter games, you'll think this game is beyond amazing and groundbreaking. But if you habitually play video games, it's fun but nothing to write home about. I was disappointed because it was made to sound like an entirely new kind of game but it just reminds me of Borderlands and Halo. So really nothing too groundbreaking. I do enjoy playing it but I really want a game to come out for the new gen consoles that isn't "recycled".


----------



## Squirtle Squad (Sep 20, 2014)

I've seen a lot of hype for this game and to me it looks really fun and well made! I don't tend to play games like this because I'm not very good at them, but if I had a PS4 I would consider buying it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 21, 2014)

Squirtle Squad said:


> I've seen a lot of hype for this game and to me it looks really fun and well made! I don't tend to play games like this because I'm not very good at them, but if I had a PS4 I would consider buying it.



I'm not either, that's why in Borderlands I usually go with the "Sniping" characters. Easier to sit back and pick people off at a distance than it is to get up close and personal sometimes. Plus it's a lot more fun with friends or someone who has your back.


----------



## Cyan507 (Sep 22, 2014)

any 360 players here?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 22, 2014)

I really hate Devil Walkers. Two manning that thing was hell and then that Servitor wasn't even that hard.


----------



## Beachland (Sep 22, 2014)

Tom said:


> I'm not either, that's why in Borderlands I usually go with the "Sniping" characters. Easier to sit back and pick people off at a distance than it is to get up close and personal sometimes. Plus it's a lot more fun with friends or someone who has your back.



Me too (the sniping), I think I'm usually the person in FPS' on the team that everyone hates because my kill-death ratio is something like .1 haha


----------



## Fawning (Sep 23, 2014)

I think it's a really fun game but I don't like how you have to be online 24/7. You can't even pause!!!

My boyfriend has been playing it lots more than me and he seems to really love it. It looks like it can get a bit repetitive after a while, though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 23, 2014)

Fawning said:


> I think it's a really fun game but I don't like how you have to be online 24/7. You can't even pause!!!
> 
> My boyfriend has been playing it lots more than me and he seems to really love it. It looks like it can get a bit repetitive after a while, though.



It is rather annoying that it's an online only game, with Comcast the seed of all evil dropping my connection lately, it's been hard to figure out when is a good time to play. :/ It does get repetitive, as it's designed to act like an MMO, but I'm used to revisiting places thanks to RPGs and Borderlands.


----------



## locker (Sep 29, 2014)

Anyone do the volt of glass yet, im a lvl 25 warlock so i cant wait to try it but i heat its a real pain in the ars to do


----------



## n64king (Sep 29, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Haha what's funny is that my classmates and I keep making fun of my other classmate for buying destiny and we keep telling him it sucks xD. Tbh I think it looks good but it looks like Halo and borderlands had a baby and made this




OOOH my gosh that was such a simple way to put it an yet so perfect?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Essentially. I don't get what exactly is wrong with that if you enjoy those games, I've enjoyed Destiny so far despite it being "mediocre".



Well why shouldn't you enjoy it? It's not bad really. But then again every game that's been basically highly anticipated has gotten more bum reviews than anticipated and everyone still ends up liking what they bought for the most part.


----------



## mannieblaze23 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cyan507 said:


> any 360 players here?



Right here!


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 1, 2014)

My bf is currently playing it and talking to one of his friends, whilst ignoring me. ;-;


----------



## Turoen (Oct 2, 2014)

I played the ever loving stuff out I it for abt a week an had to get rid of my 360 planning on it being the only game I own when I buy my ps4 love it


----------



## Mechikoko (Oct 2, 2014)

It looked really cool before it came out and thought my boyfriend would love it (huge Halo fan but doesn't have much time for it now) But most of the reviews and such make is kinda blah. I'm not a fan of Halo or any games like it, but still thinking of giving this game a chance. 

Maybe I'll rent it out like one of you did since don't want to get a gift he will never play ><


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 3, 2014)

Mechikoko said:


> It looked really cool before it came out and thought my boyfriend would love it (huge Halo fan but doesn't have much time for it now) But most of the reviews and such make is kinda blah. I'm not a fan of Halo or any games like it, but still thinking of giving this game a chance.
> 
> Maybe I'll rent it out like one of you did since don't want to get a gift he will never play ><



A rent is a good idea. Personally I don't get the reviews. They all shout from the heavens they are indeed having fun and they all are still playing it, but they doc it points on things they don't even care about. Sure I'd like the story to be told to me via the game and not Bungie.net, but if you're truly interested in the lore check out Bungie.net. :/


----------



## Beachland (Oct 3, 2014)

Mechikoko said:


> It looked really cool before it came out and thought my boyfriend would love it (huge Halo fan but doesn't have much time for it now) But most of the reviews and such make is kinda blah. I'm not a fan of Halo or any games like it, but still thinking of giving this game a chance.
> 
> Maybe I'll rent it out like one of you did since don't want to get a gift he will never play ><



Never buy/not buy a game based on reviews! I've played a lot of games without great reviews that I've loved and a lot of games WITH great reviews that I haven't enjoyed very much. Anyways, you should at least rent it since it IS still $60 and you're not sure about it, but don't pass it over right away


----------



## Axeler137 (Oct 3, 2014)

Beachland said:


> Never buy/not buy a game based on reviews! I've played a lot of games without great reviews that I've loved and a lot of games WITH great reviews that I haven't enjoyed very much. Anyways, you should at least rent it since it IS still $60 and you're not sure about it, but don't pass it over right away



Just make sure that if you do rent it from like Redbox you don't supersede your rental time. I rented Destiny on Redbox and didn't return it till a week later. It came out to $15. Lol, and I only played it for like two days. Silly me...


----------



## KaraNari (Oct 9, 2014)

I think Destiny is a lot of fun, although I am only lvl 6 and not that far in the game. Sadly, even though I am not that far I find it repetitive already. Fly here, shoot that. Fly there, shoot this. I still enjoy it, I think the graphics and design are wonderful but I can't play it for hours on end like other games I own.


----------



## Tommyputt (Oct 9, 2014)

I've got up to level 23 and am loving the game. However I only really play crucible now, it feels like most of the game is yet to come. I do feel however it's a game better played with friends. Not as great as hyped, but definitely a great MMO on my PS4  I know it will only get better though which is why I'm hanging in there.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree that it's definitely more fun online. Since I finished the campaign I've only been playing online because I got sick of shooting weak enemies in the same areas (this also happened to me when I used to play COD). I'm kind of upset that it ended up being so short, I read that the main story is about 16 hours long and maybe I played that long without realizing it but after playing games like Dragon Age anything less than 20 hours feels short.


----------



## ouch (Oct 9, 2014)

I discussed why this game could have been a lot better with one of my friends today.

1. They ignore certain parts of the story so you can buy it later. Really?

2. The Loot Drops are too sparse and too random.

3. This game makes you grind harder than Hard-Mode of a JRPG

4. Bosses are just unfun. Not hard, you just spend a lot of time shooting at them.

It's really disappointing. The artists put so much work into this game, the gameplay is pretty excellent (can you really go wring with the original Halo Games?) and they give us what can't really be anything more than unfinished. They made 325 Million Dollars on a game that wasn't finished. 

But maybe I'm the only one who feels like this.


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Its so much fun! That and Halo are the only violent games I can stand playing anymore because it isnt killing people. It is killing alien-like species. Plus my friends and I have a real good time playing them XD I cant wait til Christmas when I can maybe get this game XD


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

it's great, in my opinion. But I really enjoy any type of game. But if you've played Halo and enjoyed it, you will most likely like this. If you like first-person shooters, you will like Destiny. If you enjoy playing online, you will like Destiny. And if you like mythical, fantasy, and science fiction things, you will like Destiny. Warlocks for the win! (I actually like all the classes, planning on beating the game in each class!)


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 11, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> it's great, in my opinion. But I really enjoy any type of game. But if you've played Halo and enjoyed it, you will most likely like this. If you like first-person shooters, you will like Destiny. If you enjoy playing online, you will like Destiny. And if you like mythical, fantasy, and science fiction things, you will like Destiny. Warlocks for the win! (I actually like all the classes, planning on beating the game in each class!)


 Me and my friends played through all the Beta levels, and since there were three of us, we were the three classes each. I was a warlock, and the other two were the hunter and whatever the third was


----------

